# Belly binding postpartum? Pros/cons?



## Funny Face (Dec 7, 2006)

Did anyone do this? What are the benefits/drawbacks? I know it is popular in some cultures.

I remember feeling like I was kinda hanging out everywhere after dd and I still had a separation in my abdominal muscles once everything healed. I was wondering if anyone had done this or maybe other tips for getting those muscles back in place.


----------



## marimara (Jan 31, 2008)

I did this for the first few days. Supposedly helps with the shrinking of the uterus. It helped me feel more stable in the core section. I had a crappy velcro maternity one but wish I'd had something nicer, in cotton.


----------



## Desert Diva (Aug 26, 2008)

I've been wearing a Belly Bandit since I delivered the Chairman on 11/22, but I'm about to switch to several lengths of 6" Ace Bandages (bought ten rolls on eBay for cheap!). It feels very right, and I think it's helping.


----------



## ruthmg (Dec 24, 2007)

Do you like the Belly Bandit? I'm thinking of getting one...


----------



## lawschoolmama (Mar 12, 2008)

I wore a pair of Spanx for a couple of months, and I felt like it really helped--made me feel a lot more "together" and comfortable.


----------



## Desert Diva (Aug 26, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ruthmg* 
Do you like the Belly Bandit? I'm thinking of getting one...

Eh. I mean, it sure is easy, especially in the first couple of days. However, the adjustability is minimal, since the "receiving" velcro is only about 4-5" wide. One week post-partum and I wanted more compression than I was able to get.

Also, at least on my body (which is curvy, with a waist), the back of the band scrunches while the front (stiffened by the Velcro) maintains its width. So sometimes it's uncomfortable, and other times it makes some really unattractive rolls on my back.

Like I said, after reading a bunch of other accounts (here and other sites found by Googling), I think that a couple 6" wide Ace bandages might ultimately be better: more flexibility, infinitely adjustable. I bought 10 5-yard rolls of 6" bandage on eBay for super cheap, and I'll post back here after they've arrived and I see what I can do with them.

I -am- still wearing the Belly Bandit in the meantime, it does make a difference I appreciate. Not really worth the money, though, unless you're able to try one before you buy one.


----------



## Funny Face (Dec 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Desert Diva* 
Eh. I mean, it sure is easy, especially in the first couple of days. However, the adjustability is minimal, since the "receiving" velcro is only about 4-5" wide. One week post-partum and I wanted more compression than I was able to get.

Also, at least on my body (which is curvy, with a waist), the back of the band scrunches while the front (stiffened by the Velcro) maintains its width. So sometimes it's uncomfortable, and other times it makes some really unattractive rolls on my back.

Like I said, after reading a bunch of other accounts (here and other sites found by Googling), I think that a couple 6" wide Ace bandages might ultimately be better: more flexibility, infinitely adjustable. I bought 10 5-yard rolls of 6" bandage on eBay for super cheap, and I'll post back here after they've arrived and I see what I can do with them.

I -am- still wearing the Belly Bandit in the meantime, it does make a difference I appreciate. Not really worth the money, though, unless you're able to try one before you buy one.

Keep us posted. I'd love to hear how the ACE bandages work. I don't have a lot of money to spend on the Bandit anyway.


----------

